# Xorg



## newbieuser (Jul 13, 2019)

I also need help
I try install xfce4 using:
`pkg install xorg slim xfce`
also add to /etc/rc.conf

```
moused_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
```

and
~/.xinitrc

```
exec xfce4-session
```
Then I rebooted the system but nothing happened

tried forcibly:
(or `startx` no difference)

```
startxfce4
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4: Starting X server


X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 'myhost' 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 06 July 2019  09:20:06AM

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 13 19:08:50 2019
(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screens found(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
```
i use KVM on hosting with VNC


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 14, 2019)

> (EE) no screens found(EE)


This means you did not setup your video card.
For generic scfb driver you need to make a config file.

Step #4 here:


			GraphicsOld/SCFB - FreeBSD Wiki
		


Create config:
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-scfb.conf


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

newbieuser said:


> I also need help


What kind of hardware do you have? Specifically, what videocard?


----------



## newbieuser (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What kind of hardware do you have? Specifically, what videocard?


I am using KVM hosting. I do not know how to do it correctly, but all I found was this command:

```
pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 VGA
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x11001af4 chip=0x00b81013 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Cirrus Logic'
    device     = 'GD 5446'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
I wanted to start with the desktop version of the system and do it with FreeBSD .. But I ran into a problem right after installing the template on the hosting. It's funny, but in debian with the linux kernel, everything is much simpler than "apt install xfce" and everything works without complaints.



Phishfry said:


> This means you did not setup your video card.
> For generic scfb driver you need to make a config file.
> 
> Step #4 here:
> ...


tried it. does not work.
same error


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

newbieuser said:


> It's funny, but in debian with the linux kernel, everything is much simpler than "apt install xfce" and everything works without complaints.


A lot of Linux distributions install their own modified configuration files to accomplish that (besides installing everything but the kitchen sink). On FreeBSD you get the original, unmodified, files (most of the time anyway). Which means in 99 of 100 cases you need to configure it yourself in order to get it to do something meaningful. It would be interesting to know which Xorg video driver was used in order to get a GUI up and running on a KVM instance. But only as a way to identify it. Cirrus Logic would mean x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus but I have no idea if it works for KVM or at all. 

Does the VM use CSM or can you get it to UEFI boot? If you can EUFI boot you might want to try x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb as Phishfry suggested. If all else fails there's always x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa.


----------



## newbieuser (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> A lot of Linux distributions install their own modified configuration files to accomplish that (besides installing everything but the kitchen sink). On FreeBSD you get the original, unmodified, files (most of the time anyway). Which means in 99 of 100 cases you need to configure it yourself in order to get it to do something meaningful. It would be interesting to know which Xorg video driver was used in order to get a GUI up and running on a KVM instance. But only as a way to identify it. Cirrus Logic would mean x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus but I have no idea if it works for KVM or at all.
> 
> Does the VM use CSM or can you get it to UEFI boot? If you can EUFI boot you might want to try x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb as Phishfry suggested. If all else fails there's always x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa.


It's probably better to just forget about solving the problem .. I have no idea how to find out which driver was used, and what type of boot was used for the virtual machine. It is also difficult for me to translate your answers from English) Probably it is better to start by studying handbok. Are there any iso-images of FreeBSD with ready-made graphical shells?


----------

